# Please vote for the best hunting story contest.



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's in the big game section.

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1450

Alright boys and girls, Post us your best hunting story along with pictures. The winner gets a New Gerber 3.5" EZ Out Folder. Deadline is Nov. 1st.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

This is separate from the mullet story contest, correct? What type of story are you after (adventure or run in with a mullet hunter)? Because I have to think one up.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

it was 4:00 a.m opening morning when a 1972ish purple ford f250 without a muffler came roaring into our camp. he sat there and revved his engine for about 5 minutes because from what i could hear if he let it idle by itself it would die. after about five minutes he honked the horn about 3 times then proceded to back his piece of crap trailer right next to my tent. he turned off his truck and started to yell at his hunting partner because he did not like where the trailer was at. the truck fired up again and the trailer moved to another location within close proximity of my wall tent. this happened a grand total of 3 more times. by this time myself and the other 2 with me had had enough and were up getting dressed to go out and have a confrentation with the guy. to our surprise the zipper of the tent was being opened and the guy walked into the tent and looked around for a moment. noticing that we were all dressed and not looking particularly pleased he anounced that he must be in the wrong camp. our reply was not rehersed at all at the same time all three of us said no ****. he just backed out of the tent and must have sprinted to his truck and fired it up and took off like a bat out of hell camp trailer bouncing along behind. we ran into him a couple of times during the week and he just could not look us in the eye. one evening on the way back to our camp he was sitting in his lawn chair over by the devils arm chair so i pulled into his camp put my 4 wheeler into nuteral and reved the engine a couple of times. there were some laughs all around.

my deepest apologies if this is one of you on this forum but it really was an interesting experience.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*



Huge29 said:


> This is separate from the mullet story contest, correct? What type of story are you after (adventure or run in with a mullet hunter)? Because I have to think one up.


Yes, Different contest. Just a good hunting story, That's all.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

does it have to be a muzz hunt story, or can it be a rifle elk 2006 hunt story


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

never mind i just found your other post on a nother subject. so i guess it is any weapon and any forum.


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

This just happened a fewe days ago. last winter , a good friend of mine called and said she wanted to hunt elk this year . she had piled up some points, and i told her to put in for amuzzleloader l.e. hunt. Later she drew the tag and called and asked me to help her. first morn at 7:30 passed on a nice 335-340, later in day several smaller ones. all day we listedned to bulls screaming in a different drainage. next morn we were there. elk everywhere. we chased and watched and sneaked and saw and had a general blast. one bull became our focus. he was a strong 340 ish. we got into position on him several times and he always managed to just barely sneak away. we spent all midday napping and eating lunch only a 100 yards or so from him and his herd. at one point about 1:30 in afternoon he got up and circled his group and was closer so i decided we should crawl in on him. ( it was extremely thick) we crawled right up to two spikes sleeping , really they were ten feet from us. so we backed away. at 3:30 ish, he was up and herd was feeding along just down from the ridge we were on. over several hundred yards we had gotten within 20 +-, on several ocasions. he just would not show himself. by 5:30 or so he was working down the ridge away from us. we pursued as the wind would allow. at around six he was staying put it seemed so we made a quick move to close. we finally got to maybe 100 yards and saw his cows in the quakies. they were 40-60 yards and on our side, not his. It was a perfect position. i asked her to get in front of me and get ready and when she said she was ready i would bugle and he should come on a run. She got ready and i screamed at him. all the cows looked his way, ( we could not see him where he was at) and i could tell he was coming just by watching them. he screamed back and it was really obvious that he was on the way. there was a small hill that blocked him from us. a few seconds later he screamed again and was barely behind hill out of view. i whispered to her that he would step out any second and only move slowly to get on him. just as he was stepping out into view, two shots rang out several hundred yards away. the entire herd turned and ran. i walked to where he stood just as he whirled and ran and he was literally three or four steps from dying. Oh well, thats hunting. next evening we were on him again and got to 40 yards and could not move a muscle. the cows had seen something and we were pinned. after some time they all decided togo other way. ( they did not smell us as i check the wind alot) we ran to flank them and catch them moving other way. while doing this we heard a shot from where some great guys we met were at. we coveered several hundred hundred yards in our effort to get in front. as we were approaching the last hilltop. a bull screamed only a few yards away . he was screened by some brush but i could still see his legs and he was going to walk over us. we crouched down and he stopped and tormented us for what seemed like forever. finally he stepped clear at 8-9 yards. he was a nice six point and i softly said shoot. she did. it was so cool to help a gal who had wanted to kill an elk for 30 years. and noone would ever help her out. She loves to hunt and is a blast to spend time with in the woods. we took care of the bull and hiked out in the dark with the head and horns. my truck was parked right next to the fellows camp that we had talked with and he had shot the bull we were chasing after we pushed them over the hill. the whole experience was very cool and fun. Next morning as we took the horses in to pack out it was snowing and raining and we got drowning wet. MAN I LOVE ELK HUNTING.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Best hunting story contest.*

Very good story there Archery! Thanks for helping out one of our own! You are a great guy for that!


----------

